# Purchasing CO2 tank/reg - need diffuser for 55 Gal



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Any recommendations on what would properly disperse CO2 in a 55 without overdosing or PH-pounding the fish? 

Nothing fancy. Just a good diffuser for a 55. 

Links to parts would most certainly be welcomed! 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SherriB (Jun 20, 2010)

Go to Greenleafaquariums.com or google greenleaf. They have very nice glass diffusers starting as low as 19.95.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I use wooden diffusers for mine, works effectively. Dont know what type of wood though, if that matters.*


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure "limewood" is the one used for diffusing.


----------

